# 1970s joke...



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2017)

You have to be over 40 to get this


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm definitely old enough!


----------



## Amigo (Sep 18, 2017)

Oh yes! Lol


----------



## Ljc (Sep 18, 2017)

I remember it well.


----------



## Donald (Sep 18, 2017)

Yes had to do at least  twice


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 18, 2017)

Yes, it brings back memories too!


----------



## Contused (Sep 18, 2017)

All too often…


----------



## Hazel (Sep 18, 2017)

I have 2 cases full of audio cassettes and nothing on which to play them


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 18, 2017)

Hazel said:


> I have 2 cases full of audio cassettes and nothing on which to play them


You can still pick up players.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 18, 2017)

The good old days


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 18, 2017)

You can even get a player that plugs into your PC USB port so you can record your tapes.  I had a whole load of tapes where the bugs had eaten the felt pads in the center where the read head goes.


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 18, 2017)

worked best with a hexagonal pencil, the round pencils were rubbish, or is this a bit too technical.


----------



## Ditto (Sep 19, 2017)

I miss mine. A CD player is so bulky to stuff down one's front.  Don't tell me I can buy all this modern stuff, I can't work it.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I miss mine. A CD player is so bulky to stuff down one's front.  Don't tell me I can buy all this modern stuff, I can't work it.


Must admit, I was so impressed when I bought my first MP3 player - had my whole music collection on something the size of a matchbox!   I was less impressed though when it stopped working (rechargeable battery couldn't be replaced and wouldn't charge) because Sony had used some sort of restriction in their software when I ripped my CDs, which meant that I couldn't just copy things on to a new player 

I've still got an original Sony Walkman, with FM radio, plus I bought a new one when they were about to stop making them, so that I could still have something to play my cassettes on. Keep meaning to get one of those converters @Vicsetter mentioned. I also got a video recorder when everything started moving over to DVD, because I've got about 500 videos  Hardly ever play videos or cassettes though, of course! 

Technology moves at such a pace - I've got two good digital cameras, but the ones on my new phone are far better resolution.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 19, 2017)

Aye, Northie. The camera on this phone is at least as good as my Canon EOS 500D, but fewer bells and whistles.


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 19, 2017)

I still have a collection of tapes ~ some on which I recorded my favourite pieces of music and songs ~ others are tapes of original artists.

I've kept my ALWA mini hi~fi system which is still in good working order that has built in tape cassette player which records as well. I also have a Sony Walkman.


----------



## Ditto (Sep 19, 2017)

If my camera ever conks out I have to buy the exact same camera...all brain cells for learning digital camera instructions have been used up; I believe in recycling. 

I prefer video tapes, but they look swimmy now compared to sharp DVDs. I like playing all the home taped films especially at Christmas, you get all the old adverts which were a pain back in the day but are now fascinating.


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 19, 2017)

Ditto said:


> If my camera ever conks out I have to buy the exact same camera...all brain cells for learning digital camera instructions have been used up; I believe in recycling.
> 
> I prefer video tapes, but they look swimmy now compared to sharp DVDs. I like playing all the home taped films especially at Christmas, you get all the old adverts which were a pain back in the day but are now fascinating.


I have boxes of video's to play on my Pacific video player but haven't watched half of them for ages ~ daughters want me to ditch the lot & the video player but I loathe to.........y'know....just in case! They say DVD's are the in thing these days! I've accumulated quite a lot of them over the years ~ as too CD's ~ I have a varied taste in music from classical to Country to the late 50's & 60's which I listen to every day especially when walking to my fitbits commands


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I like playing all the home taped films especially at Christmas, you get all the old adverts which were a pain back in the day but are now fascinating.


Yes, I love that social history - the ephemera that just passes you by at the time, but look at it a generation later and you realise how much design and social attitudes change over time - same with things like old newspapers 



wirralass said:


> They say DVD's are the in thing these days! I've accumulated quite a lot of them over the years ~ as too CD's ~ I have a varied taste in music from classical to Country to the late 50's & 60's which I listen to every day especially when walking to my fitbits commands


Things have moved on again though - from DVDs to BluRay,, from watching live TV on a telly to on-demand on phones, tablets and laptops, and from CDs to downloads and live streaming  I'm still not comfortable with not having something physical to show for my money though!


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 20, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Yes, I love that social history - the ephemera that just passes you by at the time, but look at it a generation later and you realise how much design and social attitudes change over time - same with things like old newspapers
> 
> 
> Things have moved on again though - from DVDs to BluRay,, from watching live TV on a telly to on-demand on phones, tablets and laptops, and from CDs to downloads and live streaming  I'm still not comfortable with not having something physical to show for my money though!


Its amazing how far technology has come ~ my daughter is buying me something for Christmas so I wont need my collection of CD's anymore sob sob! Dont have a clue what its called {maybe you can tell me} but all it is is a speaker & a remote control to download music from somewhere! I'm getting a bit long in the tooth for all the latest equipment & gadgetry but always willing to learn as long as I have working cells in my liddle ol brain! x


----------

